# 9/17 @ MM



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Any1 going for practice or tnt?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Why not come race at Mike's??? You can practice 7 days a week, but driving under race conditions is a very different game! Come get you some man!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Ill go to mikes then lol idk about racing tho dont have a transponder but ill go put some laps b4 races


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> Any1 going for practice or tnt?


i plan on going saturday but dread having to work on it,i know by now the triple are horrible.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually the triple wasn't that bad. Its all the corners that needs sweeping and packing.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I havent touched my rc's in what feels like forever...I'm thinking about coming out for some much needed dusting off and battery cycling. Anyone know of anyone that wants to buy a b44, thats hardly been ran?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Anyone know of anyone that wants to buy a b44, thats hardly been ran?


Why do you want to sell it?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I decided that its not for me....its fun, but I should of went 8th scale to start with.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

is there a way that i can use b44 wheels on my lazer zx5? if not how can i remove the tires to use them with kyosho wheels?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

pop them in the oven and let them heat up a little. I usually just put it on 350, place the tires on a cookie sheet then in the oven for a few minutes. It may take a few cycles, but it usually works pretty well. I also always wear some sort of gloves....


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

350 for 15 minutes exactly and they will come off.

i just got home from MM , the track is in BAAAAAD shape but fixable. needs lots of water and some rake work, i cant get there til around 11 on saturday


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like i have some baking to do lol i got 10 pairs off tires that i need off the wheels since i cant use b44 wheels lol. Ima try to b there by 11 or so but idk yet if gonna b able to make it.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

i'll be out there in the morning. I've been trying to get there around 10 the past few weeks that the mornings have been cool. You want me to turn the water on when I get there?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

S_Woody said:


> i'll be out there in the morning. I've been trying to get there around 10 the past few weeks that the mornings have been cool. You want me to turn the water on when I get there?


no the sprinklers dont really do much except keep the dust down. im going to have to take the water hose without the sprayer and mudhole most of the track. if you feel like fighting with Meir try and do it so when i get there it is soft enough to rake and smooth out.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

well, I'm not gonna make it tomorrow. Decided to ride Memorial park instead. When are thr races going to start back up?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sometime in October depending on the weather.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry couldnt make it out today my wife had her 10k run this morning , got dehydrated,passed out and had to go to the ER.....but she finished before she passed out!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

it was rainy lol u didnt miss much.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I went to M&M yesterday and I think they fought WWII on the track. There were huge chunks of dirt all over the track. The back double is not even a jump anymore. I ran one battery pack and left because I did'nt wanna kill my car. Solomon fixed the triple that was the best part of the track. 

Sorry to here about your wife Marcus hope she's ok


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i went thursday night and yea it was pretty bad, i was looking fwd to working on it today but it just wasnt meant to be. the triple is horrible i couldnt even drive over it, way too steep. i will get by there this week and work on it.

Wifey is fine, thanx!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

glad to hear she is doing ok, also glad I didnt go to the track today from what I've read on here.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Been a long time since I've even looked at my car so I decided to throw it in the trunk when leaving for work yesterday to go and run a few packs afterwards. 

Got to the track, ran one pack and the skies opened up. I guess I got to plan on running more often and maybe we can get more rain. 

Track was in decent shape when I arrived around 2:30 pm. Guess someone worked on the tripple cause it was in great shape.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Any1 going the 24? Im thinking about going


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll be there. My TEN-SCTE is due to arrive today with all the fixins so I'll be anxiously awaiting a trial run.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thinking I will head out there Saturday morning. I REALLY need to drive!!!

Was going to Katy but looks like I will have take my Son with me and he can't get up on the stand at Katy because the rails are too far apart.

What time is M&M opening up these days on Saturdays???


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I think its 9 am not sure tho. I plan to b there by 10 i got new sway bars and 3 hole shock piston i wanna try out


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

guys i plan on getting there between 8 and 9 but i am going to soak the track as soon as i get there so it will be soft enough to work on. normally they dont open til 10

Rcfishing, what truck do you have?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

i got a kyosho lazer zx5 4x4 not sp or fs lol ima start saving for a truck tho its probably gonna b ae sc10 4x4


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I might be there


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Well i had lots of fun today even tho u broke and sold the buggy lol. Thanks Cv and Marcus for all the help


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes good day of practice! good seeing CV and Nick, we had some good 1/8 laps! i plan on having the next race around the third week of october.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Had fun today guys! Now yall get your butts out to the next HARC race and turn some laps with us!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

It was a great time! Looking forward to cooler weather and more racing.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Did y'all do any track work? How did the 10th scales handle?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Marcus did some track work before most people got there. the track isnt too bad. some jumps are worn out and there is some grass on the track. Its pretty good.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, wish I could have made it, but had a memorial service to go to. 3rd weekend in October sounds about right, may have some free time by then. Maybe we can start getting up to speed on the software, etc. and figure out how we're going to run things when Marcus deposes himself LOL.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What software? I might b able to help on that department


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Did y'all do any track work? How did the 10th scales handle?


i got there around 8:30. Jose and i watered it down and did some rake work. it was surprisingly pretty good. the straight was a little bit much for 10th scale because of that Hawaiian black volcanoe dirt the Solomon keeps putting on the track?????? i will get it sorted out before the race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> i got there around 8:30. Jose and i watered it down and did some rake work. it was surprisingly pretty good. the straight was a little bit much for 10th scale because of that Hawaiian black volcanoe dirt the Solomon keeps putting on the track?????? i will get it sorted out before the race.


Yeah, he must have been saving that **** for some time. Lol.

Hey, you think people are gonna pick up that 22t? Thinking about running 3 classes now. LOL. I have the T on pre-order.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

hard to say, that has always been a fun class though!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I drove Nick M's 2wd Associated B4 for a few minutes, and all I can say is I see why 2wd 1/10 finally died. I mean, it's fun in terms of feeling nostalgic, but that's about as far as it goes. No offense to you guys that cut your teeth in RC with 2wd 1/10, but man when you have modern 1/10 and 1/8 4wd cars, it just makes makes even the most modern 2wd seem like driving some kind of vintage vehicle LOL. Whatever makes you tick though I guess........


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHA, its an acquired taste like sushi!! they are excellent on high grip tracks but leave alot desired on anything but. Because of my business i am getting the new Durango when it comes out but i will probably never race it!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha ha, You have to race the Durango...lol. At least a couple of times....Chris feelings may get hurt if you dont...lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

AW, CV you're only looking at the driver aspect and not the racing aspect. lol. It could be a viable class. Parts are inepensive and they can be driven just as hard, once you get them dialed to your style and track..lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Ha ha, You have to race the Durango...lol. At least a couple of times....Chris feelings may get hurt if you dont...lol


yea you are right Chris would hound me until i did!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

i need to get my 22 to the track. I made set up changes but haven't had a chance to try them out yet. Last time I was out I was getting close. Added some bump steer so hopefully that will plant the rear more coming outof the turn. May go done in weight in the rear next.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

you need to get that rig to me so i can set it up. i sent you a txt a few weeks ago.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's a completely different skill set. It's also why guys like Joor, and JB, and Smiley are able to be so precise, and so fast and consistent. Ask Joor about it next time you see him, I talked to him about it a few months back. He was saying that running 1/10 again had given him back an edge he'd lost.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> I drove Nick M's 2wd Associated B4 for a few minutes, and all I can say is I see why 2wd 1/10 finally died. I mean, it's fun in terms of feeling nostalgic, but that's about as far as it goes. No offense to you guys that cut your teeth in RC with 2wd 1/10, but man when you have modern 1/10 and 1/8 4wd cars, it just makes makes even the most modern 2wd seem like driving some kind of vintage vehicle LOL. Whatever makes you tick though I guess........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol.....I was just trying to get a rise out of you 1/10 guys! I would totally have a 2wd Losi if I was closer to Mikes.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe we can get Katy to work something up. Lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Katy is not the track for 2wd, those double doubles kill you since you cant see your car until it is in the air on the first one and as sketchy as 2wd is its a night mare. i have run mine on it numerous times but racing would be a different story.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, i was just joking about it. Maybe one day they could have a section or two for the 10th scales to maneuver or something like that after this layout.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Tank told me they were going to change the layout after the next big race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to try and get out there Sunday.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I drove Nick M's 2wd Associated B4 for a few minutes, and all I can say is I see why 2wd 1/10 finally died. I mean, it's fun in terms of feeling nostalgic, but that's about as far as it goes. No offense to you guys that cut your teeth in RC with 2wd 1/10, but man when you have modern 1/10 and 1/8 4wd cars, it just makes makes even the most modern 2wd seem like driving some kind of vintage vehicle LOL. Whatever makes you tick though I guess........


Skillz!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL at CV. I was surprised how easy 1/8th scale 4 WD is to drive! It doesnt take near the skills as does 2 WD does.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Gary said:


> LOL at CV. I was surprised how easy 1/8th scale 4 WD is to drive! It doesnt take near the skills as does 2 WD does.


Yeah, hence it's popularity...lol. Truggy is even easier...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Lol.....I was just trying to get a rise out of you 1/10 guys!


Yeah, we know, I was just taking the bait.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i wonder if we could get someone to run the races alternating with me? Rcshox is working me to the bone. 2 saturdays and all of the track stuff is not going to be feasible to me twice a mth just dont have the time for free when i can run my machine,fill orders and make money.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Let's make it a team effort, some of the seasoned racers can group together and get something going.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Marcus, it's too much for one person. Ideally, maybe a group of 3 or 4 so we're covered when the others have work, kid stuff, etc. Hoping to sneak out there for a bit Saturday, maybe we can kick it around then.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I might show up if some1 is bringing a losi scte lol and lets me drive a few laps if not its all good


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

I can help as much as possible when my work schedule permits. I really miss spanking Marcus with my 4wd buggy over there.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

and i miss smashing you in short course!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

next race is Oct 15th talked to Meir today and i THINk i got the grounds keeper straight on not putting that death dirt on the track, that is one VERY hard headed dude!


----------

